# Can't unlock the bootloader



## rtc11 (Jun 27, 2013)

The other day my N7 froze after installing a new game.

I tried to turn it off by holding the power button for 10 seconds.
When I turned it on again, it was stuck on the android logo (booting, bootlooping or whatever).

I did some research and found this to be a known issue, so I have to unlock my bootloader and flash some ROM to my N7.

My problem is that I cant unlock my bootloader.

This is what I tried:

_fastboot oem unlock_​
This is the result:

_(bootloader) erasing userdata...
(bootloader) erasing userdata done
(bootloader) erasing cache...
(bootloader) erasing cache done
(bootloader) unlocking...
FAILED (remote: (Unknown error code))_​
On my device in fastboot it just adds the text "unlocking now......" and nothing happens. If I try to reboot with i.e _fastboot reboot-bootloader _the device screen is just black, im not sure its even on.

Does anyone have a clue what might be wrong?
I have used my N7 with eclipse alot, so the ADB driver should be working.


----------

